# I GIVE UP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Okay, Ms. Fison, you win!!!!!

This morning I got so frustrated that I ripped out (no, I didn't "frog," and I didn't "tink," I. RIPPED. OUT!) the 20 rows of the knitted shawl I had painstakingly started over 43 times!!!! This, after I rewrote the @#$%^&*rows into words I could understand (sorry; sometimes cursing is necessary!) I waited until after my roommate left for work; the cat had been given his "cookies," and was in the closet for his AM nap (his choice, not mine), and I had taken my tranquilizers!!

When I'm thisclose to tears (read: hysterical), I know it's time to cease and desist. It was either rip it out, or cut it up with scissors into itty-bitty, confetti-sized pieces, smaller than if I had put it through the shredder!!! (I dunno; can you put yarn through a shredder?)

I need to knit something I can be successful at, at least for a time. So....it's back to socks. I KNOW I can do them. And next time I attempt to knit anything "lacy," it'll be a scarf, with an easier pattern first, before I tackle anything so complex (at least to me) as this shawl.

I'm almost finished with my crocheted shawl anyway. For those of you who remember, I debated for a time whether to "trim" it with light purple or dark. I asked you all, and 24 out of 25 responses said dark. So now all I have to do is work up that "Russian" (German?) trim and put it on. THEN I will feel successful. Just how many shawls does someone who lives in jeans and tee-shirts need, anyway?


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

You can make socks!
I'm impressed!
I'm having trouble with my socks, I'm giving up for awhile.


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

It has happened to all of us one time or another. I feel your pain. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Make yourself a nice soothing cup of tea. Doctor it with a shot (or 2) 0f dark rum. Sit down with the cat on your lap and drink the "tea" while petting said cat. Relax.

Next, pick out some yarn and make a couple of pairs of socks, then finish the almost completed shawl. (working on the first shawl too soon will trigger bad images of the lace one). After all of that find a NEW pattern for the newly re-wound yarn.

By now you should be feeling better and can move on.

Know that my thoughts and sympathy are with you because I have "been there and done that".


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

> And next time I attempt to knit anything "lacy," it'll be a scarf, with an easier pattern first,
> before I tackle anything so complex (at least to me) as this shawl.


Gaining understanding of lace work and experience in doing it, comes from starting small/easy.
I have to commend you for your perseverance though.
Set the pattern aside for future use.
Good luck in your search for knowledge and experience in lacework.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

By the way, I have to leave one of my kitchen cupboards empty because my cat took it over. If I put anything in it, he politely shoves it out.


----------



## Uleedog (May 23, 2013)

I'm so sorry; I can feel your complete frustration. I am just learning to do lace but I was given two fabulous suggestions by a friend of mine who just started knitting in November and she just about only knits lace now. And mind you, I am about to think about socks. So, 1. on a line of knitting that you KNOW is correct, string through a lifeline--some embroidery thread works beautifully. Should you need to rip, at least you don't have to go too far. Depending on the complexity of the pattern, I rereun the lifeline every few lines or so. Secondly, she suggested using a larger pattern just to get used to dealing with the stitches ie. Ovate, on Ravelry. It is a lacy shawl but made from super bulky yarn and it knits up quickly. Mine is about half done and I do regular scarves in lacy patterns when my hands tire from the large needles. YOU CAN DO IT, if you choose to.


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

what pattern did you "give up" on?


----------



## MaryfromMO (May 27, 2013)

I cannot imagine doing socks!!! I have such trouble following patterns, not just understanding them...........but my mind wanders.......I am not proficient enough to correct my mistakes?!? So, I recently decided, after falling in love with Kaffe Fassett's colorful creations...........that I am going to knit a simple shawl...just knit a row, purl a row with beautiful, bright color changes. (I get bored with the same color)........and that has been fun! I cannot imagine how everyone does these complex patterns. Hang in there......


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

With some of our fiber groups we have bonfires.  We gather at a retreat and one evening we burn the "dawgs". those projects that took us to the point of craziness you are at now. Very releasing!!

Sometimes that is what it takes. Good luck with future knitting. 

I will join you in sock knitting!!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Take a break from this pattern...for now...but save it as someday you may feel quite differently about it....for now look at the shawl patterns and choose one that is not lacy.....there are SO many to choose from......take care of yourself now and KNOW that you can knit whatever you want....all in good time...
julie


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

aliciawake said:


> what pattern did you "give up" on?


I believe it is this one.... http://www.patonsyarns.com/pattern.php?PID=4983&cps=21191


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

When I get in a similar situation, I rip and rip until I feel I got to the point where the mistake is and then walk away from the knitting project, at times for a few days, then come back look at the reject and analyze the knitting done, count stitches, and start over again. I understand that you are so frustrated after ripping so many times but hopefully you will find your way back to where the mistake was.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

I think that shows perseverance to have tried 43 times, I don't think I would have lasted that long. In fact, I don't even start lace because I like quick gratification. But now socks...few people do them, well or not. Think of all the money you save! Wonderful. You go, girl~!


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh I so love hearing of other peoples failures. Sometimes I feel so alone being a rubbish knitter amongst all the talented people on here. 

I'm joking really - I do feel your pain. It's that horrible moment when you've said 40 times 'I will not be beaten' and then you realise you either accept that you're beaten or spend another lifetime with a piece of work you've come to loathe. And hey you can knit socks - I dream of being able to knit socks.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Are you absolutely sure it is you or could there be a mistake in the pattern? That happens a lot.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh, this is what I do when I try to make socks. I get so upset that there are big holes, ruff lines and the like that I just have to rip it all apart. I have even use life lines while making sock and I just can NOT make them. Very frustrating to me. 
I feel you pain and Pray that you can enjoy doing something else for a while. When you are ready to start again I would like to suggest the Ashton shawl. You can search for the pattern here on KP. Dee the designer is on KP and I am sure she will help you with any questions you might have. 
Good luck.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I believe it is this one.... http://www.patonsyarns.com/pattern.php?PID=4983&cps=21191


YES, that's the one.


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I believe it is this one.... http://www.patonsyarns.com/pattern.php?PID=4983&cps=21191


thanks, i'm going to give it a go and see what i come up with.


----------



## milatos chris (Feb 4, 2012)

I have been in the same situation. Have you a knitting friend around, sometimes it needs a 2nd pair of eyes, to see what you are doing wrong. Socks wow will get around to trying them one day. Keep knitting xx


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

For those of you who suggested life lines...I DID use lifelines!! On Rows 10 and 20. All the "even" rows were K2 first 2 sts, purl the rest, K2 last two sts. Can't get more simple than that, right?

My problem: Somehow, when I rip back to the life line, if there was a YO, it gets "lost" when I'm picking up the stitches, and I end up either skipping it, or picking it up at the wrong place. 

I will, however, NEVER let lace get the best of me!!! One day, I WILL conquer it!! (Can any of you understand why I haven't, as yet, taken a "Lace Knitting Class" with one of the superb knitters on this site? I cannot be the only one who "fails" in there classs!!)


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

dream of knitting socks ...me too..but I find at the present time..(house guests) I can't concentrate on anything that calls for more than knit and purl...? for experienced knitters how long does it take you to make a baby sweater .knitting a couple hours a day


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

misellen said:


> By the way, I have to leave one of my kitchen cupboards empty because my cat took it over. If I put anything in it, he politely shoves it out.


You gave us a good laugh...what a great cat!!!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I will, however, NEVER let lace get the best of me!!! One day, I WILL conquer it!! (Can any of you understand why I haven't, as yet, taken a "Lace Knitting Class" with one of the superb knitters on this site? I cannot be the only one who "fails" in there classs!!)

You can not fail as long as you try. Taking a class may help you to understand lace knitting more also. My first shawl took me at least 3 weeks. I did more re-starts than I can count and learned from each one.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

This is my "I give up" http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring08/PATTnobhill.html
I'm using mohair and the recommended size needles. For some reason my stitch count is off every time I get about 1/3 into the project. Been working on and off of it for 2 yrs now (sigh). I feel your frustration :-(


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words!!!! I do SO appreciate them!!!

For those who think my knitting socks is some sort of achievement, well, perhaps they are. But I "cheat" in so many ways that "real" sock knitters would "cringe" if they ever knew!

I DO feel that I've achieved something by using the dpns. I used to marvel at my mother using "...the floppy needles," and could never figure out how she managed to keep them all straight. But, then, again, I cheat!! 

Also, the fact that I've knitted over a dozen pair, and have managed to keep only one pair for myself (my roommate and niece vie for who will get the next pair hot off the needles) tells me that they must be serving their intended purpose. My niece HAS told me that my socks are a "hit" in her college dorm. (But I've laid down the law: NO!!! I will NOT make a pair for each resident!!!!)

For those of you who would like me to share my "secrets" to knitting socks, please feel free to PM me, and I will be happy to oblige. But please bear in mind: I am by NO means an expert. I just "cheat" very, very well!!!

You are all such wonderful people!!! I thank you so much for your words of comfort and understanding. I must admit that, since joining the forum, I have learned MUCH more than I imagined I could. And I don't have plans to stop now!!!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> This is my "I give up" http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring08/PATTnobhill.html
> I'm using mohair and the recommended size needles. For some reason my stitch count is off every time I get about 1/3 into the project. Been working on and off of it for 2 yrs now (sigh). I feel your frustration :-(


WOW!!! What a gorgeous top!!! Thank you for commiserating. It's tough, isn't it, to let a "couple of sticks and some string" get the best of you? I may be "down" at the moment, but I am most definitely NOT "out!" But, with MY luck, when I finally AM able to master my shawl from hell, I'll probably not really like it anyway!!!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> I will, however, NEVER let lace get the best of me!!! One day, I WILL conquer it!! (Can any of you understand why I haven't, as yet, taken a "Lace Knitting Class" with one of the superb knitters on this site? I cannot be the only one who "fails" in there classs!!)
> 
> You can not fail as long as you try. Taking a class may help you to understand lace knitting more also. My first shawl took me at least 3 weeks. I did more re-starts than I can count and learned from each one.


Deb.....I actually WROTE the same part of your first paragraph in parentheses above, and ended up deleting it!!!! I, too, cannot be the only one who fails!! Your next paragraph, however? I would have said, "....you cannot fail IF you don't try!" That would fit me to a "tee!!" Yes, I will master lace "one day." It just ain't today!!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

43 - really 43 - times?
I'd never have that much perseverance in a hundred million years. Twice would do for me!

That said, if you've never knitted lace before, that is a huge jump. Once you've knitted your scarves it'll all seem so much easier - though I've never had the courage to try one of those babies myself and I've been knitting for years.....


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> 43 - really 43 - times?
> I'd never have that much perseverance in a hundred million years. Twice would do for me!
> 
> That said, if you've never knitted lace before, that is a huge jump. Once you've knitted your scarves it'll all seem so much easier - though I've never had the courage to try one of those babies myself and I've been knitting for years.....


43 times seems more like Groundhog Day...


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Deb.....I actually WROTE the same part of your first paragraph in parentheses above, and ended up deleting it!!!! I, too, cannot be the only one who fails!! Your next paragraph, however? I would have said, "....you cannot fail IF you don't try!" That would fit me to a "tee!!" Yes, I will master lace "one day." It just ain't today!!


Yes I know you will master it. You will have to take it slow. I see you are an impatient knitter by your name use. I too am impatient but have learned that taking the time to do lace is very rewarding. My Nana told me at the age of 4 or 5 to never try lace as I would never be able to do it. Well into my 50's now I had to prove her wrong. 
My biggest hint. Enlarge the graph, or written instructions. Use something to make sure only one row of instructions shows at a time. My mind tends to want to wander to the next row right away. I found I was missing stitches because of it. So looking at one row at a time made all the difference. Each row is a gold star for me. It also helps when you are purling back, you read the stitches backwards, it will help you to see what you made and how to work the stitches on the return. So if you know you should see a purl you can look for it.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Yes I know you will master it. You will have to take it slow. I see you are an impatient knitter by your name use. I too am impatient but have learned that taking the time to do lace is very rewarding. My Nana told me at the age of 4 or 5 to never try lace as I would never be able to do it. Well into my 50's now I had to prove her wrong.
> My biggest hint. Enlarge the graph, or written instructions. Use something to make sure only one row of instructions shows at a time. My mind tends to want to wander to the next row right away. I found I was missing stitches because of it. So looking at one row at a time made all the difference. Each row is a gold star for me. It also helps when you are purling back, you read the stitches backwards, it will help you to see what you made and how to work the stitches on the return. So if you know you should see a purl you can look for it.


My problem came when it said (on row 21) to continue in the same increasing pattern.....well, I never "got" which sts comprised the increasing pattern in the first place!! I need specific direction for row 21, AND 23, and 25 and all the OTHER odd rows!!! The even rows are the easy ones. If it said which STITCHES were the repeats, it might help. So, I wrote them out, using my own symbols, and trying to figure out which were the repeated sts. Didn't help. Maybe I'll take it over to my LYS!! Just thought of that this minute!! If I buy yarn specifically for the shawl THERE, I think she'd be more apt to help. That may very well be my saving grace! Will give it a try and report back. Stay tuned......


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> My problem came when it said (on row 21) to continue in the same increasing pattern.....well, I never "got" which sts comprised the increasing pattern in the first place!! I need specific direction for row 21, AND 23, and 25 and all the OTHER odd rows!!! The even rows are the easy ones. If it said which STITCHES were the repeats, it might help. So, I wrote them out, using my own symbols, and trying to figure out which were the repeated sts. Didn't help. Maybe I'll take it over to my LYS!! Just thought of that this minute!! If I buy yarn specifically for the shawl THERE, I think she'd be more apt to help. That may very well be my saving grace! Will give it a try and report back. Stay tuned......


Ok, So a YO is an increase. All the shawls I have done the YO increase is after the edge stitches, one before and one after the center stitch and just before the end of the row. I will check you pattern out too.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

aliciawake said:


> 43 times seems more like Groundhog Day...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Lol...Not really laughing at you...But you're a good story teller 

Definitely put it away for awhile.


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Bless your heart... I've been knitting for a couple of years only and was soooo afraid of socks. Almost wore the yarn out frogging it ! I would put it down for a few days, knit something that I knew I could do,get my confidence up and try again . Now I love socks! 
I'm still afraid of lace,but will gather my courage and try it eventually.  Don't give up, you can do it! :!: :thumbup:


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz said:


> Lol...Not really laughing at you...But you're a good story teller
> 
> Definitely put it away for awhile.


Thank you Kelli. People have suggested that I start a blog. I would, IF I knew what a "blog" was, and if I knew how to go about starting one! Then, too, you have to have stuff "happen" in your life to tell a story. Granted, I have almost 70 years of "stuff," but just how interesting can it be to other people who also have "stuff" happening to them???


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

yourmother306 said:


> You can make socks!
> I'm impressed!
> I'm having trouble with my socks, I'm giving up for awhile.


That makes two of us. So far, socks are the only knitting project that is sitting unfinished under my bed. I will return to try again at some future time, but right now I'm enjoying success at other projects.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry you are having so much trouble. As you know by now you are not alone, we have all been there and done that. I agree to put it aside for a while and do something else, but have you tried to make a dishcloth with a similar lace pattern? You could practice with a heavier yarn and it is a small project so it will not be as time consuming. That is what I would try, they are good practice for new stitches, and you then have something useful in the end.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

I always walk away when I cannot get it right. Amazing how it works easily next time I pick it up.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

...........and breath................ Hugs angel, you aren't the first and you wont be the last. but you did make me laugh (sorry).


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I can't use dpns or circulars as I knit with my right needle under my arm. I therefore can't knit socks. Don't knit shawls, can do lace but no one can do everything. As for trying so many times you have far more patience than me. You call it cheating but really you are doing things your own way. I have never tried shredding yarn, but it can, along with cross stitch ,successfully be cut up and consigned to the bin! Thanks for sharing your story with us.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

A scarf i love to make and has easy to remember rows is the Cable Vision scarf i found on Ravelry (or was it a yarn brand site?). Love it!


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

I love the pattern. could you tell me how thick a ply the wool is please.

Di


----------



## DottieC1945 (Apr 7, 2013)

If you can knit socks, you HAVE it. I don't know what your shawl project was, but I know, from experience, if I have to start something new a couple of times, I say to myself "have patience and stay calm" and it works. Otherwise the adrenaline takes over. Good luck!


----------



## indylex (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm sympathising because for months now (in amongst other items I have knitted successfully) I have been knitting a Rowan striped and quirky jacket in Panama. It's great but do you think I could work out at which stage I joined up "front and back right sides" so I decided to busk it and I have made the wrong decision but do you know what I calmly said right I am going to insert a 16 stitch strip which will effectively join up the two sections back and front. Bit of shame but at least I will have a unique garment. I just wish some of these patterns were written a bit more straightforward like they used to be!


----------



## Andaia (Aug 5, 2012)

Impatient knitter, if you're in the US try going to Michael's, AC Moore, Jo Ann's, etc and ask if they have private lessons. When I was just learning to knit I could NOT figure out why my first attempt at following a pattern wouldn't work. For $15 I took a class with a lovely woman who informed me that I was reading the pattern backwards (I was trying to read it like it was a book, from left to right...). I realize you're not a new knitter but for that price it could be just what you need! (The LYS could help but their class prices tend to be astronomical!) Best of luck!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I did cut up a project in little bitty pieces once. I was so frustrated. My knitting buddies were aghast that I would do such a thing.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I did cut up a project in little bitty pieces once. I was so frustrated. My knitting buddies were aghast that I would do such a thing.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> YES, that's the one.


I wouldn't even attempt it at my stage in the game. I commend you for trying!


----------



## indylex (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks for this - I live in the UK though. I have been knitting most of my life and I'm in my late 60s during that time loads of hand knitting, 4 knitting machines but had to shelve all that for many years and then in January 2013 thought I must get back to my creativity. If anyone reads the pattern I referred to it is so unclear at which point you're joining the two sections - is it after you have finished all the buttonhole sections? is it after you have done the front neck shaping and regretfully it was the latter. Why didn't they put a brief explanation or on row whatever or colour stripe whatever - but as I say I will make a dark stripe insert to run from neck to cuff I could even have it ribbed to match the trim and belt but whatever it will be fine just annoyed that even after talking to one of the designers at Rowan when I got to it I still couldn't fathom it and I really am not going to unpick all that work as I'm close to the cuff now! ;-)


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

Try something simpler first, like a scarf or a shrug (give it cuffs if you want) but something straight and a simpler lace pattern; you'll get there!

Edna


----------



## Jeanne618 (Apr 1, 2012)

We all have been there for sure!! I was making a Christmas stocking for my son in law, and long story short, I cut all the yarn balls off, picked it up threw it in the garbage can and then proceeded to stomp on it to get out my frustrations!!! Never tried that pattern again......!


----------



## gailshirley (Sep 8, 2012)

i too am very impatient when i cant get a pattern .i recently tried indian cross stitch.i undid it ,sat in front of the u tube demo so many times,in the end i threw the wool and the needles accross the room,.i am hearing you.


----------



## clmobry (Jun 16, 2013)

My cats love it when I give up. I simply knot the remainders and let them play (sometime with catnip infused). I really hope to try socks soon ---- right now I am knitting scarves and shawls to give away for needy this winter.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I've done that! And I've gotten so frustrated that I went to the trash can and disposed of it so I'd never think of it again! I think part of why we love knitting is how accomplished we feel when we create something. Long ago I faced the fact that not every project is meant for me!


----------



## indylex (Jul 5, 2013)

There is one thing about lace I believe according to a pattern I will be starting where it says do not work an increase unless there are sufficient stitches to working the correspond decrease that the number of stitches remain constant so keeping in st st. Mind you I haven't made the shawl I want to yet!


----------



## clmobry (Jun 16, 2013)

My cats love it when I give up. I knot the tangled mess (with catnip infused) and let them enjoy. I envy anyone who can knit socks 0 I hope to learn this soon.


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

I think we've all been there, so frustrated with the way our knitting is coming along or NOT! It is generally not in my nature to give up so like you I will frog and frog and frog. But as I get older, and hopefully wiser, I now will attempt a pattern a few times and if it's not going well I'll either frog it or put it aside for a few months and try again. I've come to the conclusion that life is too short for me to waste precious time knitting something that is not giving me pleasure. I love to knit and find it relaxing. I have finally come to the decision that getting all worked up over a project just isn't worth it. Go on to something rewarding and who knows you may pick up the shawl one of these days and viola it will come to you. My advice is don't beat yourself up and go on to something you enjoy knitting.


----------



## greatfulknitter01 (Dec 29, 2011)

LOL! thank you for your humor this morning. I really enjoyed your story and i too,am impressed in your sock knitting abilities. i haven't tackled sock knitting yet, but i know sometimes projects can be difficult. I love knitting shawls and i live in jeans and t shirts as well. in fact, i just love the wat shawls compliment the look . Continued sucess with your project and can't wait to see the final result!. thank you for brightening my day. Lammy


----------



## indylex (Jul 5, 2013)

I've just made a Rowan (again) design "Rhea" in their All Seasons Chunky Collection. At first I couldn't understand how to do the pattern but then I searched for a version of the pattern which turned out to be the stitch you described and I could see how to do it. After a few times of doing the stitch and staying "calm" it does come. The thing to do is not worry that you have these huge loops falling off the needles but try to control that loop as you knit along and pull down into shape and you can see that it looks great. I made this garment in hours rather than days and I'm very pleased with it. Try and make a sample and I'm sure you'll get the idea quicker. Best of luck


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> I believe it is this one.... http://www.patonsyarns.com/pattern.php?PID=4983&cps=21191


Now you've got me curious. Your pattern is one I have printed and have in my folder to do. And since I need a new project???? Wall la!


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

I bought a bunch of Heavy weight Aran Lions Brand yarn several years ago to make a shrug with cables: It looked so cute! I bought the 40" size 15 circular and dp needles to knit it with. 
I ripped that sucker out several times because it seemed too small as I got half way through it. My circular broke twice (Lion did replace it-twice- the second time they sent me 3 of them which I still have but will never use again!).
So I ended up making it anyway. That sucker was heavy! I gave it to my much slimmer (AHEM!) daughter. Not sure if she wears it much but at least I persevered.
We all have "those days and those projects" that test our patience!


----------



## peony (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm learning to do lace with the Ashton shawl. It has charts, which I've never used before and the clearest instructions possible. Every other row is plain purl, so you have a rest and an easy place to put many lifelines, which I have. I had tried lace with word instructions, but found it impossible to keep track of where I was in the row. Not that I haven't made mistakes with this, but I just go back to my last lifeline.

So, if you're not committed to that #*+/*# shawl, you might give this one a try after a decent recovery time!


----------



## poulie (May 26, 2011)

I love seeing how you inspired so many people from this to make socks! Especially since I am frozen on my socks right now. First time doing it...magic loop cuff down...trying to watch videos to see how to pick up the stitches in the heel...terrified! 
Thanks for the indirect inspiration and good luck with the shawl when you do touch it again! You are BRAVE!!


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

Ben there. My first shawl I must have frogged at least 7 times. Finally got the hang of it, used markers, counted each row and things went smoothly after that. It came out quite beautiful. Come back to it later and you will be successful.


----------



## andyjmcc (Feb 26, 2012)

lace can be difficult even for the very experienced knitter
you HAVE to pay attention MORE
esp on those purl rows that just purl back--I find it is often the CULPRIT after you've carefully followed all directions---you start watching a movie add a lil wine and whoops...no more yo!
I made one 2 weeks ago and working on one now and I've had YEARS of knitting but since I'm travelling I brought only 4 markers.

DON'T GIVE UP
I WILL GIVE YOU THE ANSWER

ONE----MORE MARKERS / A MARKER FOR EVERY SINGLE REPEAT / CAN MAKE WITH SLIPS OF THREAD, FISHING TACKLE, ELASTICS, ETC
I made a tablecloth once and thought every 100sts or so was plenty but after 600sts I couldn't locate the error to which repeat it was in...so now I mark ALL the repeats if it is a large project.

TWO--- USE A LIFELINE EVERY SO MANY ROWS (DECIDE BY HOW MUCH YOU ARE WILLING TO RIP BACK IF AN ERROR OCCURS ) EVERY 5 ROWS OR 10 ETC. A LIFELINE IS SIMPLY A DIFFERENT COLOR THREAD OR YARN THAT IS THREADED THRU ALL THE STITCHES ON THE ROW WITH A YARN NEEDLE AND LEAVE A GOOD 6" HANGING ON EACH SIDE after fully extending it outwards--THEN CONTINUE TO KNIT AND IT STAYS IN THAT ROW TO SAVE YOUR STITCHES. MAKE A SECOND ONE A FEW ROWS LATER AND WHEN YOU ARE HAPPY WITH YOUR RESULT CAN REMOVE THE FIRST ONE FOR A LATER ROW---MANY OF THE MOST EXPERIENCED KNITTERS WILL DO THIS ON LARGE PROJECTS==I SOMETIMES USE A 29"CN LIKE A #1 FOR THIS 
I used to find lifelines ridiculous but am doing close to 300sts on this one and I'm off to the store for more markers
and will use a lifeline halfway thru my next one--you have to sit back and think "do I really want to rip this all out if I get distracted

THREE--COUNT THE STS IN EACH REPEAT EVERY ROW


ANYONE ELSE HAVE SUGGESTIONS?


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

I lasted three times on my latest shawl attempt. Then I grabbed some baby yarn and started a very simple baby afghan that I don't have to look at all the time. Wow! I applaud your persistence in trying that many times. I am amazed! Love to do socks, too!


----------



## andyjmcc (Feb 26, 2012)

FOUR---make that CHEAT SHEET---so much easier to have the star* repeat-- plainly and largely written out in front of you/ it can be difficult on the eyes locating these in paragraph form. I believe in CHARTS as well--much easier to find your place. Can't even tell you how many times a person can screw up hunting for that repeat pattern row they are on in paragraph form. I often just write out a few rows at a time on an index card and many times just the *repeat/ then you KNOW that row has been done by just crossing it out--row counters help too but you have to be faithful (a little OCD about it and think even or odd here)

FIVE---keep track in your mind of even and odd
ex: are ALL my purl rows even? are ALL my yo's even or odd? I'm working on a shawl with faggotting inc's and lining them up on a CN for my border sts (my own bright idea that I may or may not continue to do)== and EVEN and ODD helps me keep track of the TOP and BOTTOM early on for my sideways crescent--so it helps to think "right side and left side and top and bottom of shawl where even and odd happens--if that makes sense to you----similar to increases in moss st, etc where things SWITCH
hope this helps
DON'T GIVE UP
YOUR PATTERN LOOKS LIKE IT WILL HAVE A RHYTHM TO IT AND YOUR MIND WILL CATCH ON TO THE REPEAT AS YOU UNDERSTAND WHAT IT ACCOMPLISHES IN YOUR ROW


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

I am afraid I would be in the same boat with something lacey which is why I do socks, socks and more socks. I don't have to pay much attention to what I am doing so it is relaxing which I need at the end of the day. Mindless and relaxing!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I feel your pain..been there done that. Stopped working on a complicated pattern so I could get the gratification of making a pair of socks.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Havent tried lace yet, but had the same problem with socks and I too wore out the yarn. Got so frustrated that I quit knitting for two months! I am now looking for an easier sock pattern. Any suggestions?


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Throw it away!! You're making yourself crazy!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Cursing is definitely called for in instances such as this. I find a good curse session therapeutic -- maybe because I mess a lot of stuff up! Anyway, I'm jealous you can make socks. I'm terrified to attempt them.

Marianne :~)


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

I too feel your pain! I have a lacy shawl that I started so many times and couldn't keep the pattern right. The pattern (every row the same) was different on every row, it never matched the row below or above! In the end I gave up (it was that or kill somebody!). I keep thinking about going back to it cos the yarn was quite expensive but, after over a year, I still don't feel strong enough and it still brings out a feeling of terror when I think about it. One day...


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> For those of you who suggested life lines...I DID use lifelines!! On Rows 10 and 20. All the "even" rows were K2 first 2 sts, purl the rest, K2 last two sts. Can't get more simple than that, right?
> 
> My problem: Somehow, when I rip back to the life line, if there was a YO, it gets "lost" when I'm picking up the stitches, and I end up either skipping it, or picking it up at the wrong place.


I have that problem too. My #10 crochet thread gets lost in the yarn. I make sure that I can work totally uninterrupted (no TV, no phone, no kids, no hubby) I use a tapestry needle to find the path where the lifeline seems to disappear. By gently probing, I finally find the path, but it can take a while.

It is a lot easier if you are using interchangeable needles and can get a couple of extra cables to use for lifelines. Then you can just cap the cables and if you have to return to the lifeline, you can remove the caps and replace with your needles and you will be ready to go. Might be worth your sanity!


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

I have been there, feeling so frustrated. My husband would say ,"I thought knitting is supposed to be relaxing". Lol! Best to do something easy for a while until you are relaxed. Good luck!


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Dear Impatient: Last week this same same pattern came up. There is a correction in the pattern..maybe that's the problem you are having? Don't give up..you can do i!


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

And I've found that sometimes it's the yarn not the pattern. Some yarns are really hard to work with. I've switched yarns and had no problems with a pattern that I just couldn't do before and visa-versa with different pattern for the yarn. Had some lovely, soft red yarn and tried making a sweater. Ripped out several times. Finally made a shawl out of it and it was fine.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I believe it is this one.... http://www.patonsyarns.com/pattern.php?PID=4983&cps=21191


how beautiful! My suggestion... when you have calmed down and are ready for another shawl challange... is to start off with Summerflies shawl. Its beautiful and pretty easy... I too have a lot of problems knitting lace but was able to complete summeflies without too many errors... you can look it up here... a lot of people have made it.


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

The exact same thing happened to me yesterday. I've decided to not even attempt restarting the project at this time and to concentrate on my other WIPs for now. Sometimes you need to step away for a bit and then go back and look at it with a fresh pair of eyes.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

One good thing - you still have a sense of humor and that is so, so important, impatientknitter. Maybe that's the clue - you are impatient! You want it all to be perfect and come together quickly. That pattern looks like it would try the patience of a saint. Speaking of, who IS the Saint of Patience? - I, too, need to pray to him/her. Good Luck! And hahahahaha!!!!!You sparked up my morning!


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

OMG! I couldn't have explained it better! This is why I have a drawer full of dish cloths, and several UFO's. I have finished some of the projects lately, however, which has helped my attitude. But finishing them does prove it was not the pattern.......hummmmmm. 

Knitting afghans helps me. Just the weight of all the completed rows makes me think I'm not such a bad knitter after all! The patterns I use require a double strand and no YO's so pretty simple. Nonetheless, i am able to go back to the abandoned projects eventually. 

I am putting the trim on the Diamonds and Pearls Shawl by Shelia January....and no, it wasn't the pattern! 

I managed to add sixteen rows to make it a little larger hoping it isn't too large for my friend. I'm stumped with the trim and think I'll bind it off and crochet the trim so it looks more like the picture. Sigh. If I could just follow directions....


----------



## EB1411 (Oct 25, 2012)

I agree with those who are impressed that you can do socks. I'm too intimidated to even try. I also think that maybe it isn't you but the pattern. Find something else and just move on. Life is too short.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Rag doll said:


> I have been there, feeling so frustrated. My husband would say ,"I thought knitting is supposed to be relaxing". Lol! Best to do something easy for a while until you are relaxed. Good luck!


My husband has asked me why I knit!!!!! . He has the mistaken perception it is relaxing....well, I guess sometimes it is relaxing though.....


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> 43 - really 43 - times?
> I'd never have that much perseverance in a hundred million years. Twice would do for me!
> 
> That said, if you've never knitted lace before, that is a huge jump. Once you've knitted your scarves it'll all seem so much easier - though I've never had the courage to try one of those babies myself and I've been knitting for years.....


Me too! I tried a lace scarf and after 2 or 3 rows and a second attempt..I said to heck it with it! Move on to something else or go insane! LOL!

June


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

lkb850 said:


> It is a lot easier if you are using interchangeable needles and can get a couple of extra cables to use for lifelines. Then you can just cap the cables and if you have to return to the lifeline, you can remove the caps and replace with your needles and you will be ready to go. Might be worth your sanity!


That is a very good idea. I don't like having to draw another thread/yarn through my sts. This method I can just change the needles. Wow, some people are so smart
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma Anne (May 3, 2011)

misellen said:


> By the way, I have to leave one of my kitchen cupboards empty because my cat took it over. If I put anything in it, he politely shoves it out.


Sounds like someone else lives in the kingdom of fur kids :lol:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

rosespun said:


> With some of our fiber groups we have bonfires.  We gather at a retreat and one evening we burn the "dawgs". those projects that took us to the point of craziness you are at now. Very releasing!!
> 
> Sometimes that is what it takes. Good luck with future knitting.
> 
> I will join you in sock knitting!!


what a great idea.. I watched a movie one time where the did this with all their boyfriends things.. the ones they broke up with in the last year..  Its a popular movie I just can't remember the name.. 
My cat has the office closet.. we didn't know where else to put her so we got a 'Kiddie Gate and placed her litter box and her food and toy's in there.. so the dogs wouldn't get in there.. its a large closet in our office. so she can excape the dogs have some privacy and still get in and out to be with the family... she loves it...

I am curious what the heck is going on with this shawl.. what pattern is it. I agree with the others that say to start with small lace patterns and then work up...

You have been more than patient with this one... I don't know if its your grasp of the pattern or if the pattern is a real bear either way it will be so much better for you to frog it and start some easier projects until you build up to this.... I personally didn't have your patience with the Feather and Fan I tried to do.. everyone say's Oh its the easy one.. all beginners should start with it!! not this beginner... I was a mess by the time I frogged it and moved on to hubby's sweater...LOL


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi, sorry your shawl has been such a pain in the you know what. One thing I've learned the hard way is to search for errata for a pattern BEFORE I start. I cannot tell you the hours I've wasted starting over again and again, because I was assuming I'd made a mistake only to discover the pattern was in error.

I looked up your pattern on Ravelry and one woman had posted some corrections. Maybe this is the source of your frustration
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/splatterpunked/pretty-triangle-shawl

I have set demon projects aside for several months and been able to pick them back up later and finish. If you love the pattern, I hope it works out for you in the end.


----------



## cgthomps (May 4, 2013)

I am a fairly new knitter, but I have been crocheting for a about 40 years. So, I am pretty good at reading patterns. Granted, the knitting language and the crocheting language are definitely 2 different animals, but I pick things up pretty quickly none the less. 

I recently went to one of the more expensive yarn stores in my area and fell in love with a cowl sample in the store. I bought the yarn and pattern as it seemed pretty simple in reading it through. After ripping it out 4 times, I went back to the store and asked for help...she apologized profusely because I had received the old pattern, not the one with the corrections. Voila - now the simple lace pattern scarf is done and beautiful. 

My next project, that seemed simple, is a triangle shawl...the first 4 rows always went just fine...then, on 5, 6 and continuing on, the lace pattern between my markers was off and I was increasing my pattern count even though I always had the stitch count correct, adding 4 stitches every other row. I was totally confused.

After ripping it out 3 times with the expensive yarn, I got out some cheap scrap yarn and bigger needles, #8 (the pattern calls for #4) to see if I could tell what was going wrong. It became clear on row 5...it was my YO's were ending up on the WRONG side of the markers, therefore throwing my whole pattern off. 

Lesson to self...going forward, I will always start a new pattern on scrap yarn until I learn the pattern, then I can start the real project on the good yarn and hopefully, not frustrate myself to the point of having to rip it out and working myself up over it! Perhaps this hint will help others who are new to the craft! :0)




 :thumbup: :lol:  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

misellen said:


> By the way, I have to leave one of my kitchen cupboards empty because my cat took it over. If I put anything in it, he politely shoves it out.


When we got our mini schnauzer, our cat ("I only like mom so leave me alone!") decided that the bathroom waste basket would become her new home. It's been 7 months now and her water and food bowl now reside in our bathroom along with her litter box. I guess she wanted her own private spa. :roll:


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> Okay, Ms. Fison, you win!!!!!
> 
> This morning I got so frustrated that I ripped out (no, I didn't "frog," and I didn't "tink," I. RIPPED. OUT!) the 20 rows of the knitted shawl I had painstakingly started over 43 times!!!! This, after I rewrote the @#$%^&*rows into words I could understand (sorry; sometimes cursing is necessary!) I waited until after my roommate left for work; the cat had been given his "cookies," and was in the closet for his AM nap (his choice, not mine), and I had taken my tranquilizers!!
> 
> ...


I so know how U feel.. I just frogged half my sons sweater (back).. and had to start all over again.. uggg...besides the umteem little frogs.. ugggg... finally done with back..now front and forgot how I did the ribbing? LOL figured that out.. wrote it down.. duh? Think I am alergic to this yarn... itches all over... could be something in yard? or?? never had this happen before but usually knit/crochet with acqurilic..sp?) not mixed with 20% wool.. so could be the yarn...


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> I believe it is this one.... http://www.patonsyarns.com/pattern.php?PID=4983&cps=21191


Oh, I did that one for a friend... Not to brag but I only ripped it out about two dozen times! (She had more yarn and asked if I wanted to make one for myself... I declined... politely!)


----------



## sunkitty13 (May 1, 2012)

I had to give up making a lace shawl a month ago because I just couldn't get the thing to cooperate!!! Mind you, this is not the first time I have made a lacy shawl. But that pattern was kicking my butt!!!!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I am sorry that you are so frustrated with the pattern. I get frustrated very easily as well, especially with something that I haven't done before. Could you tell us the name of the pattern so that newbie lace knitters like myself will stay far, far away from it?

Seriously, I have trouble working with the actual lace yarn. I can't see a pattern develop fast enough because the yarn is so thin. I have found that if I pick a thicker yarn, like maybe a pretty hand-dyed sock yarn or fingering yarn of some sort to do a complicated lace pattern with I can see the stitches better, and I also see the pattern develop a lot faster so that I can tell that my efforts are not in vain. 

I am doing a lace shawl right now for my MIL, and I ripped it out twice before finally writing to the designer and asking her some questions about the shawl in order to get a grip on what I was doing wrong. Turns out that all of the time that I thought I was dropping stitches because my line counts weren't right from row to row, she designed it so that CO is 125 stitches with an 8-row repeat, and the only time that one would actually count 125 stitches across is on rows 7 and 8. The previous 6 rows, each repeat across the pattern only has 18 stitches in it. I drove myself NUTS with this because I was taught that when you are doing lace, especially with lace, you have to be sure that each increase has a corresponding decrease as you work across the row. Otherwise, you wind up with a mess and you have to start over. 

I wish you luck when you try again. I think you probably will try again after a few dozen pairs of socks. Oh, by the way.. I so LOVE your sign on here. Impatient Knitter is SO true for me. I wish that I would have thought of that name when I became a member here on KP. I am so impatient when I am knitting, and I want to see my work finished yesterday! I get bored very easily with patterns, and once I finish a pattern I don't ever do that same pattern again. Well, I have yet to do the same pattern twice in almost 4 years.


----------



## RueClerk (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the sublime solution of gathering for a burn up of the "dawgs". Sounds like a coven task. ;>)


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

andyjmcc said:


> lace can be difficult even for the very experienced knitter
> you HAVE to pay attention MORE
> esp on those purl rows that just purl back--I find it is often the CULPRIT after you've carefully followed all directions---you start watching a movie add a lil wine and whoops...no more yo!
> I made one 2 weeks ago and working on one now and I've had YEARS of knitting but since I'm travelling I brought only 4 markers.
> ...


I ended up using all of these - markers by the dozen, life lines and counted, counted, counted.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

andyjmcc said:


> lace can be difficult even for the very experienced knitter
> you HAVE to pay attention MORE
> esp on those purl rows that just purl back--I find it is often the CULPRIT after you've carefully followed all directions---you start watching a movie add a lil wine and whoops...no more yo!
> I made one 2 weeks ago and working on one now and I've had YEARS of knitting but since I'm travelling I brought only 4 markers.
> ...


Excellent advice. Any knitter that follows your advice will have success.

However, this is the THIRD thread that Impatient Knitter has started about this simple shawl. In every one of these threads many lace knitters have given her the same advice over and over. Some have given detailed instructions for this specific pattern. Several have started the shawl themselves in an attempt to understand and help her. In every thread a new group of knitters offer sympathy and advice.

This is a SIMPLE lace pattern. It involves SIX stitches. All the advice given has been clear and straight forward. While sometimes it is best to just stop knitting a project, sometimes it is best to just stop offering help.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

misellen said:


> Make yourself a nice soothing cup of tea. Doctor it with a shot (or 2) 0f dark rum. Sit down with the cat on your lap and drink the "tea" while petting said cat. Relax.
> 
> Next, pick out some yarn and make a couple of pairs of socks, then finish the almost completed shawl. (working on the first shawl too soon will trigger bad images of the lace one). After all of that find a NEW pattern for the newly re-wound yarn.
> 
> ...


Ditto!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Awww, I feel your frustration! Been there, done that a kazillion times and it wasn't just with knitting, it happened with a lot of the things I do. But you ARE on the right track as to what to do when the mind reaches its fill and mega aggravation sets in. DO SOMETHING EASY! SOMETHING you KNOW you can do successfully. After that grit your teeth, snarling allowed, and retackle the beeyatch that almost sent you over the edge. Can't tell you how much stuff I sent flying out the window. I am with you sister!We ALL are!
Dusty


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

OK!!!! It's alright, really. There are no knitting police to make you finish a project that frustrates you. Rip and repurpose! You are not the first or last of us to do this. :lol: I have a partially competed sweater that is going to be converted into 7 inch squares for a charity project.

I still haven't been able to complete a sock. I get bored with all the little stitches. Life is too short to box yourself in a corner. Discipline? Bollocks! You've proven that you can finish things.


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

Put the project down, walk away, take a deep breath. Then knit some dishcloths! They are small enough to finish in a day or 2 -instant gratification ! And they are useful. Also you can try lace patterns on a smaller scale. I like patterns with 8 row repeats or less. Also cotton yarn is fairly inexpensive compared to some others. Hope you're feeling calmer. &#128522;


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you for all your help in this. I am going to stop bothering you all and will just sit quietly and read others' posts. I didn't mean to annoy, or ask the same questions. Actually, I was just stating a fact and bringing you all up to date. But apparently I've gotten my point across -- abundantly!!!

Rest assured there will be no further comments from me on this subject.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

You are not a bother! Remember we are here for SUPPORT, not judgement. It's why I sit and read here too. Many know I knit, but few understand the frustrations that can accompany it.
If the support you felt reading these posts helps, then we have done our job too.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

BREATH - BREATH - in - out - now scream


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Thank you for all your help in this. I am going to stop bothering you all and will just sit quietly and read others' posts. I didn't mean to annoy, or ask the same questions. Actually, I was just stating a fact and bringing you all up to date. But apparently I've gotten my point across -- abundantly!!!
> 
> Rest assured there will be no further comments from me on this subject.


Wha.......?

I was just enjoying this thread.....

If someone has objected, let them go strangle themselves in their own lace knitting. Others of us like to LEARN and have a chat while doing so!


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

I believe this one is called "Swallowtail" I had made 3 of them and they are beautiful.
Please do take a couple of days off and then start again- you will love it and make more, now I always knit from a graph as I can follow every stitch. I enlarge the graph so I can see it much easier that way.
Please try again


----------



## Andaia (Aug 5, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> Oh, I did that one for a friend... Not to brag but I only ripped it out about two dozen times! (She had more yarn and asked if I wanted to make one for myself... I declined... politely!)


LOL!!


----------



## Andaia (Aug 5, 2012)

Please, keep asking! And everyone, keep commenting. One person of about, what, thirty? who responded has complained. The rest of us are enjoying ourselves immensely because of the humor, tips, and perhaps a teensy bit of schadenfreude because WE'VE BEEN THERE. That one person is not being forced at needlepoint (get it?) to read this thread.


----------



## Andaia (Aug 5, 2012)

Of course, most of us haven't been there 43 times... ;-)


----------



## Uleedog (May 23, 2013)

Swallowtail is my UGH so have at it. We are all in this space from time to time. I just make an easy cowl in between attempts!!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Wha.......?
> 
> I was just enjoying this thread.....
> 
> If someone has objected, let them go strangle themselves in their own lace knitting. Others of us like to LEARN and have a chat while doing so!


Thanks, Silver, I needed that. The last thing in the world I want is to take up someone else's time, or be bothersome. I learn by asking questions -- sometimes the same question over and over. When I "teach" someone something, I tell them, "I don't care how many times you ask me the same question. Obviously, I'm not explaining it well enough. Keep asking until you understand, and I'll keep trying to explain it in a way that you will!" While never having set foot in a college, I have been "teaching" since I was in the U.S. Navy Basic Training. No one has EVER asked me too many questions or the same question too many times. Sometimes I forget that not everyone feels that way.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Andaia said:


> Please, keep asking! And everyone, keep commenting. One person of about, what, thirty? who responded has complained. The rest of us are enjoying ourselves immensely because of the humor, tips, and perhaps a teensy bit of schadenfreude because WE'VE BEEN THERE. That one person is not being forced at needlepoint (get it?) to read this thread.


Oh, Andala...I LOVE your humor!!!! To me, the most impressive quality a person can have is a sense of humor, albeit mine can be a bit strange at times! But, please, what exactly is "schadenfreude"?? I can "curse" in many different languages (thanks to my days in the Navy!), and I'm picking up bits and pieces of Yiddish, thanks to my roommate, but I'm not sure what language "schadenfreude" is in, although I suspect either German or a Scandanavian language? Please!! Let me add another word to my repertoire, and if it's a "clean" word, oh, well -- I'll try to adjust!!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

sylviaelliott said:


> BREATH - BREATH - in - out - now scream


Thanks!!! I skipped the BREATHE - BREATHE part and went straight to scream!! Scared the %^@#%^ out of my cat, though!!!!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Lori Putz said:


> You are not a bother! Remember we are here for SUPPORT, not judgement. It's why I sit and read here too. Many know I knit, but few understand the frustrations that can accompany it.
> If the support you felt reading these posts helps, then we have done our job too.


Thanks, Lori. I feel I've learned so much from KP in the nearly two years I've been here. I NEVER would have attempted socks were it not for all the kind knitters here!! There is a "needle-workers" group that meets at my local senior center every Thursday, but they're too "advanced" for me, and I feel that I DO use up the time others need. I've learned more from people here than I did from them. I just wish I could "give back" in some small way. I'm sure no expert in knitting socks, but I HAVE learned/come up with some short-cuts that make it much easier for me, thanks to the knitters here.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

misellen said:


> By the way, I have to leave one of my kitchen cupboards empty because my cat took it over. If I put anything in it, he politely shoves it out.


Oh my gosh, that is tooooo cute!


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I totally understand. Give yourself a limited amount of times to rip out something before giving up. My. Number is three and then I find another project. Life is too short to get upset over a project. Enjoy your sock project.


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

misellen said:


> By the way, I have to leave one of my kitchen cupboards empty because my cat took it over. If I put anything in it, he politely shoves it out.


I love cats!


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Ouch.  
I feel your pain. I have frogged a few lace things a number of times before being successful at them. It takes a lot of time & patience, but you'll get there. 
Relax, do something that's "easy" for you, then take up the shawl another day when you're in a good mood to begin with. Good luck!


----------



## Jeanne Anne (Oct 6, 2012)

I feel your pain. Been there too many times and I'll probably go back again


----------



## Andaia (Aug 5, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> Oh, Andala...I LOVE your humor!!!! To me, the most impressive quality a person can have is a sense of humor, albeit mine can be a bit strange at times! But, please, what exactly is "schadenfreude"?? I can "curse" in many different languages (thanks to my days in the Navy!), and I'm picking up bits and pieces of Yiddish, thanks to my roommate, but I'm not sure what language "schadenfreude" is in, although I suspect either German or a Scandanavian language? Please!! Let me add another word to my repertoire, and if it's a "clean" word, oh, well -- I'll try to adjust!!


Schadenfreude is one of the most useful words ever: it is German and means taking pleasure in other people's misfortune. Not exactly sadism, more in the vein of "glad it's them and not me".


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

I have 2 cats and one is a jumper. She likes the cupboard above the fridge and likes to open the door and go in and sleep, when I'm working in the kitchen or dining room. She is my long haired kitty.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Search the knitting sites for a KAL in lace scarf or shawl. The questions and tips the others in the class post and the designers answers are very helpful if you get stuck because chances are someone else is having the same problem. The charts are easy to read and the patterns are not as intricate, or so it seems. Never give up just put it off until another/better day


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

yarncrazy102 said:


> When we got our mini schnauzer, our cat ("I only like mom so leave me alone!") decided that the bathroom waste basket would become her new home. It's been 7 months now and her water and food bowl now reside in our bathroom along with her litter box. I guess she wanted her own private spa. :roll:


You just gotta love 'em.  

The sooner they get us trained the easier our lives are.


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

I also saved the pattern, and I'm going to give it a try. I also knit socks. Just learning but I have made 4 pair. I'm going to start a lacy cowl that is in the new Creative Knitting magazine that just came out. August issue. Wish me luck.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Andaia said:


> Schadenfreude is one of the most useful words ever: it is German and means taking pleasure in other people's misfortune. Not exactly sadism, more in the vein of "glad it's them and not me".


Oh thank you SO MUCH, Andaia!! I shall use this repeatedly from this day forward!!! It is the best!! Just hope I don't mistakenly use it in front of someone who understands German!!!!


----------



## Andaia (Aug 5, 2012)

Haha! You're very welcome.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Andaia said:


> Schadenfreude is one of the most useful words ever: it is German and means taking pleasure in other people's misfortune. Not exactly sadism, more in the vein of "glad it's them and not me".


I get it! It's the same as "better you/her/him than me". A rather common attitude.


----------



## Rita58 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi so sorry about your shawl. This used to happen to me too. Do you know how to read graphs? That is actually what saved me. I look at the stitches used to make sure I how to do them then I started simply with patterns with small repeats. Once you get used to the pattern then you can concentrate onthe knitting. Also if you make a wrap you don't have to worry about increases and decreases. I hope this helps. Good luck and happy knitting.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

The "objector" doesn't have to visit this thread!
I understand your frustration after 43 attempts.


----------



## marykelly (Oct 9, 2012)

I have a pattern like that. Up to about row 10 it's fine, but then it goes off. I rewrote it and rewrote it. I looked on the net for corrections that were supposed to be there and weren't. Finally, I said forget that and went on to something else. This wasn't my first knitted lace shawl, either. But there is something wrong either with the way I read the pattern or with the pattern itself. Courage, my friend. Things like this happen to us creative folks.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I have just now given up on a scarf that was going good until I saw a mistake and tried to fix it. It was a very simple pattern with lots of yarn overs, but I spotted a mistake and ripped back to it and could not pick up the stitches and get it started again. I would think I had it figured out what row I was to start on again, but it never looked right, so I ripped out and am starting a a different pattern.


----------



## jcvg (Apr 13, 2011)

You poor thing! I think we've all been there, but I think you have the right idea - start with something you know and go from there. I am a lifelong crocheter and I taught myself how to knit. Now I want to learn more about knitting. Good luck - and "wooza"


----------



## Cuppatea (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh My Gosh! I hope you burn only the patterns, not, surely not, the yarn!


----------



## jcvg (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Rita,
I like your advice for knitting. I'm going to do the same. :thumbup:


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

You are amazing for giving it that many tries. When you want to tackle an incredibly easy lace pattern, you may want to go to http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/water-color-waves-lace-scarf

It's free. It's easy. It looks fabulous with any kind of lace you have laying around.

Hope your next project is easier!


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

I have "tore out" the last two projects that I have done...one was done and ended up too big...the other wasn't coming out big enough....time to take a break before I give up....


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Rita58 said:


> Hi so sorry about your shawl. This used to happen to me too. Do you know how to read graphs? That is actually what saved me. I look at the stitches used to make sure I how to do them then I started simply with patterns with small repeats. Once you get used to the pattern then you can concentrate onthe knitting. Also if you make a wrap you don't have to worry about increases and decreases. I hope this helps. Good luck and happy knitting.


Thanks, Rita. Yes, I read graphs for crochet all the time. In fact, I PREFER them to the written instructions, what with all the various stitches you can do with crochet. There ARE charts in my shawl. I'll try enlarging them and see if that's any better.

Thanks,
...gloria


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Longtimer said:


> Excellent advice. Any knitter that follows your advice will have success.
> 
> However, this is the THIRD thread that Impatient Knitter has started about this simple shawl. In every one of these threads many lace knitters have given her the same advice over and over. Some have given detailed instructions for this specific pattern. Several have started the shawl themselves in an attempt to understand and help her. In every thread a new group of knitters offer sympathy and advice.
> 
> This is a SIMPLE lace pattern. It involves SIX stitches. All the advice given has been clear and straight forward. While sometimes it is best to just stop knitting a project, sometimes it is best to just stop offering help.


Obviously you know her name, so don't read her posts if it bothers you-simple!
I, for one, am having a good laugh reading about the various frustration stories and since I also have had many do-overs, am enjoying the fact I'm not alone. And judging by the number of posts, so is everyone else.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

lkb850 said:


> It is a lot easier if you are using interchangeable needles and can get a couple of extra cables to use for lifelines. Then you can just cap the cables and if you have to return to the lifeline, you can remove the caps and replace with your needles and you will be ready to go. Might be worth your sanity!


Thank you for that tip! Its a super star tip! :thumbup:


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow, 43 tries! I really admire your tenacity and patience!!! I thought I was remarkable for trying socks 14 times before they went in the trash.

I bet it felt REALLY good to rip that sucker apart! LOL!! WTG!!


----------



## dragonflyspring (Jul 9, 2013)

I just completed a lace cap that had been foiling me for 2 years. At last I decided I would not let it win out against me any longer. I wanted to master the chart, so I blocked off all rows except the one I needed to work with black post-it notes. I set it up on dpn's, divided the stitches equally between 4 needles rather than the usual 3 and set out working it row by row with the 5th needle. I used a lifeline on a simple K row that I knew was correct and would be easy to pick up should I need to rip back to it. I counted the sts in each section on each needle constantly so if there was a discrepancy, I would be able to find it right away. Long story short, I achieved my goal and finished the cap to bind off yesterday. One important thing I learned, don't use a variegated yarn if you want your lace design to show up. Varigation is great to hide a goof here and there, but all the lovely design is hidden in the changes of hue. Moral: don't give up on lace, it has taken me 2-3 years to become comfortable with it, but it is worth the effort! Dragonfly


----------



## ajay (Mar 8, 2011)

A beautiful WELL written pattern is Summerflies shawl. Each line tells you how many stitches you should have. I have made two and will be making more. I found it to be an easy pattern for a beginner, which I am. Love the pattern. Try it you might have luck with it.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-flies


----------



## gransh (Jan 27, 2011)

Knitting socks? I'm too intimidated by them. Does anyone have a simple pattern? I follow patterns to the letter. I can't impovise.

Thanks


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Just remember that whenever you do a yarn over, you're actually knitting a lace stitch (as well as increasing a stitch, if you're not following the YO with a K2tog or some form of decrease stitch). Here are a few patterns that might interest you, and they're free on ravelry. Best wishes, and please lace shawl knitting a try again; they're really fun to knit! The feather and fan pattern is easy to knit, and makes a very pretty scarf or stole (rectangular shawl).

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sunshine-shawlette

http://www.knittinglikecrazy.com/2010/03/handspun-shawlette.html

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kiss-triangle-shawlette-2

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#page=1&view=captioned_thumbs&query=%20free%20shawlette%20patterns&sort=best

Feather and Fan Pattern:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/high-effect-feather--fan-shawl

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#page=1&query=feather%20and%20fan%20shawl&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

gransh said:


> Knitting socks? I'm too intimidated by them. Does anyone have a simple pattern? I follow patterns to the letter. I can't impovise.
> 
> Thanks


If you're interested in "tube socks" (socks without heels) I have really simple instructions I got here on KP!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

KnitterNatalie said:


> Just remember that whenever you do a yarn over, you're actually knitting a lace stitch (as well as increasing a stitch, if you're not following the YO with a K2tog or some form of decrease stitch). Here are a few patterns that might interest you, and they're free on ravelry. Best wishes, and please lace shawl knitting a try again; they're really fun to knit! The feather and fan pattern is easy to knit, and makes a very pretty scarf or stole (rectangular shawl).
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sunshine-shawlette
> 
> ...


Great selection!!! I'm SURE I'll find something among these. Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## Linda McCaw (Apr 9, 2011)

I think you should write a book or short stories! I am so sorry you had trouble with your shawl....but...the way you described it was priceless. Sorry I got a chuckle out of your frustration ....


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you for your humor, even in the midst of fuming, lol.
As you can see by now, pretty much all of us have had the same problem at some time, with something we were making. Please do not be discouraged! Before you begin a pattern, check to see if there have been any corrections to it. Even if the pattern comes from a good quality book, errors can happen. Also, I do not know where I heard or read this, (but have come to believe it from my own personal experiences) some yarn just does NOT want to be what you want it to be, period. I recently gave up on a lace scarf for that reason  and I have made many lace scarves and shawls; the pattern was not a difficult one either, but after frogging it 3 times (silk and mohair) well the yarn was looking pretty sad, so I gave up on making that scarf with that yarn. Yes, it is frustrating, and yes, it is perfectly okay to vent here. Better luck next time my dear!


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Kick the cat out of the closet. Enter closet with flashlight, yarn, needles and sock pattern. Stay in closet until blood pressure returns to normal or socks are done I personally would have given up on the shawl after no more than 5 tries. After that, I would be on Ravelry looking for an alternate pattern that I liked. Perhaps a crocheted shawl? You have my sympathy.


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

I laughed out loud while reading this! You can really turn a phrase! Sometimes if you put something away for awhile , you'll come back to it and will knit it just fine! I laughed because I did the EXACT SAME THING, with a SOCK yesterday. Now, I'm cruising right along with the same sock pattern. Good luck with your next attempt.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I believe it is this one.... http://www.patonsyarns.com/pattern.php?PID=4983&cps=21191


OOOoo! That's beautiful! I've tried the Ashton repeatedly! It was written by Stevieland just for beginners! I've ripped it at least 10 times and Tinked repeated rows. I even partnered with another KPer and we both worked on it. Both of ours are now in a heap and have given way to other projects, so I understand where you are emotionally. If I hadn't promised it to my daughter I would probably never pick it up again. I will pick it up again and work on it after I have finished the projects I'm currently doing.


----------



## margritz (Nov 11, 2012)

Don't give up - just re-route. Put away that project for another day (or year) and try something different. I took an online class from Craftsy where I learned to make a darling neck scarf - mine turned out beautiful. I learned so much from that simple little class. Right now I am knitting some fingerless gloves. I have made one mistake but I'm going to keep going because I'm learning. Once I have finished this first one, then I will do the 2nd. If that turns out ok, I will take out the stitches on the first one down to the mistake and fix it. So I'm not getting upset about all of this.

I had started a beautiful scarf two months ago. I tried to do this pattern 3 times and kept making mistakes. So I pulled out the yarn an put the pattern away - I will get back to it when I have more confidence. We all have been where you are. It's ok. You will get past it.


----------



## Mpetrueng (Mar 28, 2011)

I am so impressed you can do socks! They are a great challenge for me, to say the least.

Lace is hard to do. I am still in the learning stages. Lots of markers and counting helps.

There's a new pattern: Surfacing by Glenna C. It starts with many rows of stockinette and just a few YO's to increase the size. Then two very simple lace patterns after that. This is on Ravelry and has an excellent photo so you can see it.

I think this one will be easy enough for me to do successfully. Perhaps you will also enjoy this pattern.
I have not started it yet; am looking for a lovely yarn to show it off. Something pretty but not horrendously expensive.

Happy knitting!!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Having looked at the pattern you have given up on I would suggest that you put it down with the instructions and knit some socks and then when you have calmed down try the shawl again. It looks very nice.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

I think you might have to take up "writing" as your description of what you are going through is just wonderful.

While I do understand your frustration and your painful experience, and I feel really sorry that it happened, I am also in hysterics at your description. 

You can cry on my shoulder any time you need to, but better to pick a shoulder that isn't jumping up and down with laughter. I'm SORRY, SO SORRY, it happened (been there) but your description made me laugh so hard.

Hugs and sympathy,

Maddi


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

gransh said:


> Knitting socks? I'm too intimidated by them. Does anyone have a simple pattern? I follow patterns to the letter. I can't impovise.
> 
> Thanks


LOL My son was in middle school and had done and impressive growth spurt resulting in size 17 shoes. I found him crying one day as he tried in vain to put on a simple pair of socks that had no chance of fitting him. He looked at me and said, "I'm a freak, aren't I? Who can't wear socks?"
I and my husband are tall and we went thru the years of limited clothing options or, thank goodness our mothers sewed, so I was determined that our sons would NOT feel that way. I figured if the women during WWII could knit socks for the soldiers so could I (I was already a knitter), so I downloaded the basic Red Cross pattern (on internet) and started the process.
He is 27 and his brother 25 and I have been making their dress socks ever since. I did have to adjust for the larger size (86-92 stitches instead of the standard 64) and the different yarns. My son was frantic that his socks wouldn't look "homemade" in those early years so I used smaller needles,but now he just tells the colors needed to fill in. 
I would share the original pattern but you have to alter it a lot for today's size people. 
Here is what is considered the standard by today's standards:
http://www.hjsstudio.com/sock.html

If you have questions, this is the place to ask!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Been there and agree completely that sometimes a good curse feels good! I hope you've relaxed and started something new!


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> For those of you who suggested life lines...I DID use lifelines!! On Rows 10 and 20. All the "even" rows were K2 first 2 sts, purl the rest, K2 last two sts. Can't get more simple than that, right?
> 
> My problem: Somehow, when I rip back to the life line, if there was a YO, it gets "lost" when I'm picking up the stitches, and I end up either skipping it, or picking it up at the wrong place.
> 
> I will, however, NEVER let lace get the best of me!!! One day, I WILL conquer it!! (Can any of you understand why I haven't, as yet, taken a "Lace Knitting Class" with one of the superb knitters on this site? I cannot be the only one who "fails" in there classs!!)


If I may make a suggestion. After you do a few more "success" projects and get the bad taste out of your mouth from this lace thing, PM Stevieland, (Dee) and ask which one of her patterns she thinks would be best for you to do as a first lace shawl. They are all just gorgeous. Follow her suggestions on yarn; (nothing fuzzy, variegated, or dark colored, so you can see your stitches and learn to read them!) Do use lifelines with a different color and texture from your yarn.

Check if there is or has been a knit along (KAL) for the pattern and read it. The issues others had as they knit it and answers will be there. I'm sure Dee and the rest of us Shawlettes will help you with it and you will find you CAN knit lace.


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

lkb850 said:


> I have that problem too. My #10 crochet thread gets lost in the yarn. I make sure that I can work totally uninterrupted (no TV, no phone, no kids, no hubby) I use a tapestry needle to find the path where the lifeline seems to disappear. By gently probing, I finally find the path, but it can take a while.
> 
> It is a lot easier if you are using interchangeable needles and can get a couple of extra cables to use for lifelines. Then you can just cap the cables and if you have to return to the lifeline, you can remove the caps and replace with your needles and you will be ready to go. Might be worth your sanity!


I hadn't thought of using extra interchangable cables as lifelines! What a great idea! It does help to use something on the stiff side rather than a soft floppy thread that gets lost! I will be sure to give this a try!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Sometimes that's just the way it is. Glad you didn't break all your knitting needles. I'm impressed you can do socks.... Deep breathing... In with the good, out with the bad. Repeat.


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

Just a quick look at that pattern made me think I wouldn't attempt a shawl such as that. I can only do basic lace. I applaud you for attempting such a difficult pattern


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Thanks, Silver, I needed that. The last thing in the world I want is to take up someone else's time, or be bothersome. I learn by asking questions -- sometimes the same question over and over. When I "teach" someone something, I tell them, "I don't care how many times you ask me the same question. Obviously, I'm not explaining it well enough. Keep asking until you understand, and I'll keep trying to explain it in a way that you will!" While never having set foot in a college, I have been "teaching" since I was in the U.S. Navy Basic Training. No one has EVER asked me too many questions or the same question too many times. Sometimes I forget that not everyone feels that way.


I'm a Navy Vet, too! We never stop teaching, do we? We NEVER stop trying, either, hence your 43 tries at this thing. I share your misery. My first lace shawl we before I knew about lifelines or any of Stevielands patterns, or this forum. You are not alone in this and I am here to help. (See my previous post).


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I know how you feel. I started a lace short sleeve cardi and I must have ripped it out a dozen times just doing the swatch! I would end up with too any stitches resulting from a yarn over at the beginning of the row. No matter how many times I tried it, I would go along and then, bam, too many stitches. Tried the life line but all I did was rip out. I got so frustrated that I put the pattern away and started a much easier cardi. Now I hope I have enough yarn as I am altering another pattern. Knitting, for me, is always a learning experience as I never like to do the same pattern or item twice. Keep on knitting!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, 12 pages of "we feel your pain." That tells you we have all been there, done that! Tinking, frogging, and time outs are all part of the learning process. Please do pick a simpler lace project to start and move up from there. Before you know it, you'll be ready to start this project again, and this time you will finish it!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Like many others, been there done that. I put a shrug away in cupboard for 2 years because 2nd sleeve would not work. Was tired on pulling back to beginning as could never find where I went wrong. I mean, how wrong can you get 1x1 rib, for crying out loud. Embarassingly, when I remembered it was there and got it out, I found that I only had about 4 rows left to do.  All done now and ready to go to teenage niece.


----------



## Uleedog (May 23, 2013)

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> I hadn't thought of using extra interchangable cables as lifelines! What a great idea! It does help to use something on the stiff side rather than a soft floppy thread that gets lost! I will be sure to give this a try!


You are such a smartie!!! Thank you soooo much. How obvious!!


----------



## Chickadee822 (Jun 21, 2013)

I could have written your post word for word, except maybe with more cussing. I finally RIPPED it all apart and found a simple lace scarf with which I am having moderate success. It's back to socks for me!!!!!


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

So many answers, so many replies. If you want to do a lace scarf, try one with the pattern on the right side only and purl on the wrong side.

I just completed a simple "Easy Leaves Scarf" by Jennifer L. Jones, both written and charted and the charting is so simple even I could do it. This pattern is from KnitMonster
http://www.krazyawesome.com/knitmonster.

Another pattern with an easy design is from blacksheepwools.com/free-patterns....Dayflower by Jeanette Sloan Design. This is written, not charted. My next task is to chart it.

There are simple scarf patterns available, even for experienced lace knitters.

Keep smiling.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Next time. put the project in another very dark cupboard until much later, join the cat in the cupboard for a nap...both of you will feel better If you want a super easy shawl that goes great with jeans and t-shirt, try this one: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-peazy-shawl-20 It's quick to knit and has a really simple lace pattern, just enough to make it interesting. I've knit 8 of them for self and friends, and passed the link and everybody loves them to knit and wear.

Keep the faith! You clearly have enough determination to knit a cover for the White House cupola (hmm...a great place to store stash and unfinished W.I.P.'s) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 


impatient knitter said:


> Okay, Ms. Fison, you win!!!!!
> 
> This morning I got so frustrated that I ripped out (no, I didn't "frog," and I didn't "tink," I. RIPPED. OUT!) the 20 rows of the knitted shawl I had painstakingly started over 43 times!!!! This, after I rewrote the @#$%^&*rows into words I could understand (sorry; sometimes cursing is necessary!) I waited until after my roommate left for work; the cat had been given his "cookies," and was in the closet for his AM nap (his choice, not mine), and I had taken my tranquilizers!!
> 
> ...


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

misellen said:


> Make yourself a nice soothing cup of tea. Doctor it with a shot (or 2) 0f dark rum. Sit down with the cat on your lap and drink the "tea" while petting said cat. Relax.
> 
> Next, pick out some yarn and make a couple of pairs of socks, then finish the almost completed shawl. (working on the first shawl too soon will trigger bad images of the lace one). After all of that find a NEW pattern for the newly re-wound yarn.
> 
> ...


If it doesn't work on the first try, repeat the rum. lol Do you have anyone that can read you the pattern as you knit it ? I found that very helpful when I was getting frustrated with a pattern. It has to be someone that knits & understands the terminology or it could be even more frustrating.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I believe it is this one.... http://www.patonsyarns.com/pattern.php?PID=4983&cps=21191


That's the one I want to make for my daughter, but I can't find patons lace yarn. 
My sympathy for what you are going through.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

I feel your pain. I have 2 stitch books, total of 196 new (to me) stitches. I decided to learn them, yeah right! So far I have managed a scarf made of Mock Cables. Love the way it looks, scarf turned out pretty in 2 shades of blue, 8 pattern repeats per color. Yay. So flushed with success I tackled the next one that appealed to me, uh not so good, frogged and tinked 8 times since this morning. Aargh..... Okay I am not giving up just taking an iced tea break ( cuz not supposed to drink anything stronger) . Of course the break maybe until tomorrow evening. 
Don't know how all of you amazing KP'ers all do all the beautiful things you do. 
You are all amazing.
Onward and upward........... ;-)


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Okay, Ms. Fison, you win!!!!!
> 
> This morning I got so frustrated that I ripped out (no, I didn't "frog," and I didn't "tink," I. RIPPED. OUT!) the 20 rows of the knitted shawl I had painstakingly started over 43 times!!!! This, after I rewrote the @#$%^&*rows into words I could understand (sorry; sometimes cursing is necessary!) I waited until after my roommate left for work; the cat had been given his "cookies," and was in the closet for his AM nap (his choice, not mine), and I had taken my tranquilizers!!
> 
> ...


Please don't feel too discouraged! I still have two pairs of socks (the yarn is almost unusable now from "frogging" so much) that I haven't been able to finish - one is toe up, the other top down. I figured that since one was giving me fits, I'd try the other way. No such luck!! 

Now, I knit lacy things; scarves, shawls, tops; you name it, with almost no trouble at all;. I guess what I'm saying is that its what you are comfortable with and yours is socks.....mine lace. I have to give you props for being able to do socks  I still try occasionally, but to me knitting is a joy, and anything that makes it less so is not something I want to do! Knit on and if it makes you less joyful, set it aside for a time when you feel you need a challenge!


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Impatient knitter, don't feel bad about asking a lot of questions. I am a nervous learner and if I don't get something the first time I feel stupid. Luckily there are two nice ladies at the local knitting shop that understand this are very patient with me. I am getting better. I give back by helping others to learn the beginnings of knitting.And yes I am patient with them.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

impatient knitter said:


> Okay, Ms. Fison, you win!!!!!
> 
> This morning I got so frustrated that I ripped out (no, I didn't "frog," and I didn't "tink," I. RIPPED. OUT!) the 20 rows of the knitted shawl I had painstakingly started over 43 times!!!! This, after I rewrote the @#$%^&*rows into words I could understand (sorry; sometimes cursing is necessary!) I waited until after my roommate left for work; the cat had been given his "cookies," and was in the closet for his AM nap (his choice, not mine), and I had taken my tranquilizers!!
> 
> ...


I was reading an article about knitters and how they dealt with frustration from projects. There were several amusing stories but the one that stuck in my mind was the knitter who said she took the bag of wool, put it behind the wheel of her car and ran it over not once but several times. I must admit I have been tempted but have never had the guts to try it. lol


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

scotslass said:


> That's the one I want to make for my daughter, but I can't find patons lace yarn.
> My sympathy for what you are going through.


Do you have a Hobby Lobby near you? They carry Patons lace.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

http://www.joann.com/patons-lace-yarn/zprd_10096436b/

Pity it's not on sale now...I got it for $4.99 with free shipping a couple of weeks ago.



scotslass said:


> That's the one I want to make for my daughter, but I can't find patons lace yarn.
> My sympathy for what you are going through.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Longtimer said:


> Do you have a Hobby Lobby near you? They carry Patons lace.


Yes we do, in Spokane Wa, I just hate driving there unless I have to. I will make the effort

Thanks


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Cup of tea!!!! How about a good stiff drink!!  I have resorted to that a few times but for me it is a dry white wine!


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

misellen said:


> Make yourself a nice soothing cup of tea. Doctor it with a shot (or 2) 0f dark rum. Sit down with the cat on your lap and drink the "tea" while petting said cat. Relax.
> <snip>
> Know that my thoughts and sympathy are with you because I have "been there and done that".


Don't forget to add an X-large helping of chocolate! (Been there often!)


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

I have a lovely Aran sweater that took me over 16 years to complete- most of which time it sat in a closet. The 1/2 of the back that was finished nearly became a Barbie blanket many times, and when I finally went back and finished it, I loved it all the more.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

I applaud you for working so hard on it. Now give yourself permission to move on to socks or anything else you desire. If it is causing this much stress and I do understand as I have had frustration like this, it is not worth making. Knitting should be fun and this ishawl was not meant to be.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> WOW!!! What a gorgeous top!!! Thank you for commiserating. It's tough, isn't it, to let a "couple of sticks and some string" get the best of you? I may be "down" at the moment, but I am most definitely NOT "out!" But, with MY luck, when I finally AM able to master my shawl from hell, I'll probably not really like it anyway!!!


Dear Impatien Knitter, I admire you so much in trying so hard to do this beautiful shawl. If I ever decide to do it I will be about 110 years old and as for socks, just can't understand the patterns... I mostly do crochet because when I knit I keep loosing stitches. After a while I just am looking where I lost my stitches and often rip it up. You seem to be a great knitter so just put aside this project and start it another time. Maybe there is a misktake in the pattern. I have not read all what has been said but maybe someone can find if there is a mistake. Good luck and keep smiling. :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

I ask myself, how important is this to me? Sometimes I really want to continue, other times I just find another use for the yarn. I had some very expensive hand dyed merino lace weight yarn. Began 2 projects, got half way and decided this aggravation was not worth it. I then began a knit along for the nanciann lace shawl by Dee. The yarn was used and project completed. I have done several of her shawls. She currently has up Catoctin KAL. Love reding and sharing with others working on the same project.


----------



## elly69 (May 3, 2013)

impatient knitter said:


> Okay, Ms. Fison, you win!!!!!
> 
> This morning I got so frustrated that I ripped out (no, I didn't "frog," and I didn't "tink," I. RIPPED. OUT!) the 20 rows of the knitted shawl I had painstakingly started over 43 times!!!! This, after I rewrote the @#$%^&*rows into words I could understand (sorry; sometimes cursing is necessary!) I waited until after my roommate left for work; the cat had been given his "cookies," and was in the closet for his AM nap (his choice, not mine), and I had taken my tranquilizers!!
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you have had such a problem there were times when the crosstitch was nearly thrown across the room but the way you expressed yourself really made me smile thanks for that hope the cat likes the cupboard


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

Some one on KP recommended the Holden Shawlette ! So far I have only frogged twice to a life-line ( with one pattern set advancement)But tinked dozens of times. I was going to give up but as you were so patient , I will continue to try. It is not the pattern that goes wrong , it is me. I understand how the pattern flows but I still seem to loose/gain stitches on every knit ( pattern ) row .I WILL SUCEED-I WILL SUCEED-I WILL SUCEED!!!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Sumacsew said:


> I have a lovely Aran sweater that took me over 16 years to complete- most of which time it sat in a closet. The 1/2 of the back that was finished nearly became a Barbie blanket many times, and when I finally went back and finished it, I loved it all the more.


How coincidental!!! I knitted an Aran pullover for my oldest son. I started it in 2003, and finally finished it and gave it to him in 2010!!! I had the entire back done, half the front, and no sleeves. I couldn't remember which row I had last done, so I didn't know where to start up again. That, of course, was waaaay before I learned about KP and lifelines!! I finally went to my LYS where I had bought the yarn, and she helped me! I gave it to him in August that year, and the dear boy put it on right away and said, "Ma, take my picture!!" So I did. He just turned 49 yesterday, and he still IS a "dear boy!"

Lesson learned: NEVER put another knitting job down without using a lifeline OR writing down which row I just completed!!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

kwharrod said:


> Don't forget to add an X-large helping of chocolate! (Been there often!)


Hmmmm, chocolate? That kinda goes without saying, right? Isn't it one of the major food groups you should have every day anyway?????


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Finishing a pair of socks will restore your faith in your knitting ability. There is nothing I would make if it were to make me crazy.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

You are taking the right steps in knitting something you can do (sox), and go back to the lace at a later time. You can do it! Just need to settle down over sox, then go back.


----------



## frogzone (Nov 5, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> Thank you for all your help in this. I am going to stop bothering you all and will just sit quietly and read others' posts. I didn't mean to annoy, or ask the same questions. Actually, I was just stating a fact and bringing you all up to date. But apparently I've gotten my point across -- abundantly!!!
> 
> Rest assured there will be no further comments from me on this subject.


Ok, 
firstly...you asked for help... That's the whole point we are here to help each other,
Secondly, it is not compulsory to read all posts, so if any one is unhappy about the continuation of a post..or feel its becoming boring.... Don't read it..... Simple..
Carry on asking your questions it's the only we learn!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

frogzone said:


> Ok,
> firstly...you asked for help... That's the whole point we are here to help each other,
> Secondly, it is not compulsory to read all posts, so if any one is unhappy about the continuation of a post..or feel its becoming boring.... Don't read it..... Simple..
> Carry on asking your questions it's the only we learn!


Thank you, froggie....I really appreciated that. Whenever I ask a question, it's because I don't know the answer!! If I ask it again, it means I STILL don't have the answer. If I don't ask a second time, I may never get the answer at all. That's how I feel when I get ASKED a question: If you don't get it the first time, keep asking me until I say it so you WILL understand. The error is on MY part, not the asker!


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

It is a lot easier if you are using interchangeable needles and can get a couple of extra cables to use for lifelines. Then you can just cap the cables and if you have to return to the lifeline, you can remove the caps and replace with your needles and you will be ready to go. Might be worth your sanity![/quote]

That is absolutely genius!! Many thanks for this brilliant idea!!!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

jmf6406 said:


> It is a lot easier if you are using interchangeable needles and can get a couple of extra cables to use for lifelines. Then you can just cap the cables and if you have to return to the lifeline, you can remove the caps and replace with your needles and you will be ready to go. Might be worth your sanity!


Absolutely a brilliant idea!! I have Denise interchangeables, and just happen to have an extra set of cables!


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> Absolutely a brilliant idea!! I have Denise interchangeables, and just happen to have an extra set of cables!


Correction: This wasn't my idea. It is from a KPer who posted on page 6. When I shortened the quote, I accidentally erased the name. So please give credit where credit is due


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ovate


----------



## strangeturtle (Oct 13, 2011)

Just blow up your avatar pic to the whole computer screen and stair into it deeply, there now everything is much better.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I must give you credit. I never would have the perserverence to rip out any thing 42 imes.(I hink hat is what you said) Any way. I usually give up after maybe 10 times at the most. I have a project stuffed in he back of a closet. I'm waiting til I believe I can make it to the end. It's been there almost 2 years. Patern said it was an Easy skill level.
Also I am jealous that you can do socks. I hope this makes you feel a little better. Maybe one of these years I'll dig out that project in closet. You guys here on KP usually give me the courage and motivation to try some thing a bit out of my comfort level.
Just let it sit, I hope your using lifelines, and go back to it when the rage is gone. Best wishes.


----------



## Annette Hilliard (Jun 4, 2011)

I am exactly the same spot as you are and rip out so many times. Not even the life line works but there is something in me that won't rest until I master it. I have put it aside for a short time to knit some old familiars and then I will go back. Hang in there with me and it is comforting to know someone else shares my woes.


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi Btibbs70. Not sure if you are an experienced knitter, but sometimes it's the directions in the pattern that just don't add up. I've bought patters on line from reputable sellers and have found several errors in the patter that "just don't add up". Save yourself further frustration and ask someone that possibly is a more experienced knitter. Not saying that its anything you doing, but from my expierence, patterns are not always correct. Good luck and don't give up. Regards


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi Ragdoll, I had a dear friend/neighbour that I taught how to knit and she loved starting new projects but I was always the one to complete them. We had some really funny moments, especially when I would find a dropped stitch several rows down and she would almost be in tears. I must have done something right because she improved greatly over the years. Her husband once said that there was a rutt in the bitmen from house to mine from all the walking back and forth from her house to me. Not to mention the late "please help" house calls that I received over the phone. It was fun and made our friendship stronger.


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

Ozzie Jane - I will look at my pattern again and see if it adds up ( only did it from memory when I was trying to get to sleep, knew how many stitches I had and how many repeats in the pattern). If it does ,then I will quote the Knitaholics mantra " one row at a time!"


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

I have been doing socks for a long time, so I don't feel they are difficult for me. Yet, yesterday while doing a mini-shopping trip, stopped in a local yarn shop and was discussing yarn for some shawls (actually, drooling is a better work). I'll be honest, some of the lace puts me on guard but the young owner looked at me and my sock in my bag (that is always with me) and pointed out that if I could master the sock with all the alterations I need to put in for my different family needs, I already was a VERY good knitter. 
This made me think of this thread and I realized/remembered that "impatient knitter" is already a "Very good knitter" and when we are alone looking at something, it may seem simple to someone else, but alone we can lose confidence. 
Here we support, we reinforce, and we keep working on our own projects because we all at some point, need the support.
Isn't that one of the reasons we joined this site, not to just share the victories/projects completed, but to ask of others when we need help or looking for something?
Let's move on to completing the successes, ours as well as others!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Lori Putz said:


> I have been doing socks for a long time, so I don't feel they are difficult for me. Yet, yesterday while doing a mini-shopping trip, stopped in a local yarn shop and was discussing yarn for some shawls (actually, drooling is a better work). I'll be honest, some of the lace puts me on guard but the young owner looked at me and my sock in my bag (that is always with me) and pointed out that if I could master the sock with all the alterations I need to put in for my different family needs, I already was a VERY good knitter.
> This made me think of this thread and I realized/remembered that "impatient knitter" is already a "Very good knitter" and when we are alone looking at something, it may seem simple to someone else, but alone we can lose confidence.
> Here we support, we reinforce, and we keep working on our own projects because we all at some point, need the support.
> Isn't that one of the reasons we joined this site, not to just share the victories/projects completed, but to ask of others when we need help or looking for something?
> Let's move on to completing the successes, ours as well as others!


Yes, Lori, that's exactly why I joined KP!! Thank you for stating it so well!!! I don't brag a whole lot.....okay....maybe about my socks....AND having crocheted my daughter's wedding gown...AND crocheting my granddaughter's Christening ensemble....

BUT.....when it comes to cooking? I can barely boil water!! Just how difficult IS it to follow written instructions that give you how MUCH to use, WHAT to use, and HOW to use it????? And yet....I'd rather work on that bloody shawl from hell than to make a recipe!!! Some of us have strong suits in particular areas that others are either phobic about doing, or just can't seem to get "the hang of it!" That's me and shawls, apparently.

Again, thank you for your support!!


----------



## kathyfrOhio (Jul 9, 2013)

I wanted to learn how to knit lace shawls but with only basic knitting skills, didn't know if I could. Then I signed up for a class called Knit This: Mastering Lace Shawls on the Craftsy.com website. Over the last few months, I knit these two shawls that are taught in the class! The designer/teacher is Laura Nelkin and she's really excellent. Who could believe I could actually do this?? My knitting skills have so improved, the class is SO worthwhile. And if you wait a bit, the classes go on sale from time to time. I paid half price which was also a nice perk.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

jean-bean said:


> Ozzie Jane ..... I will quote the Knitaholics mantra " one row at a time!"


If anyone would like help for the "shawl from hell" I would be happy to do so. I am making this shawl for the sole purpose of finding out where the pitfalls might be and to offer any help that would be desired. Much advice has been given about shawls and lace knitting in general, but I am prepared to offer help on this specific shawl.

As Ozzie Jane wrote....One row at a time.

If you are interested in this specific help, please respond to this post and I shall provide more information.

The shawl is #12 Pretty Triangle Shawl, a free pattern from Patons. The link is listed several times in this thread. Skill level is listed as Intermediate, but I don't know the basis for this designation as it is not difficult. However, you must watch carefully to get it started and follow Ozzie Jane's advice.....One row at a time....

At this point I shall discuss rows 1-14.

1. The pattern is accurate. Some of the wording may be unfriendly, but there are no errors, at least in the body of the shawl. I have not yet made the border.
2. All even numbered rows are K2, purl to two stitches before the end, K2
3. The pattern is worked only on the odd numbered rows.
4. Rows 1-14 are the set up.
a. We will assume that there is no problem with casting on, knitting, or purling in general.
b. Pitfalls here are not understanding or how to execute : YO, knit2tog, ssk, sl1knit2togpsso,
c. Another pitfall is having difficulty with the eyes in jumping from the knitting to the pattern and back.
Possible solutions have been offered for this: 
1.)write each row or portions of a row on an index card and turn each card over as completed.
2.) Use a magnet board and magnet to isolate pattern lines.
3.) Use post-it notes to isolate pattern lines
4.) Have someone read the pattern aloud while you knit it.
d. further pitfall, the count is incorrect, stitches are dropped.
1.) count, count, and recount
2.) use a lifeline: this is a thread, usually finer and smoother than the yarn being used. It is inserted through a row of stitches while still on the needle so that it remains in the stitches after being knit. If, God forbid, the work must be ripped it cannot be ripped beyond this row. It as also been suggested that extra cables from interchangeable needle sets work just fine.
3.) It is often very valuable to use markers to distinguish between pattern repeats. However, markers in this pattern must be moved frequently so their use must be modified. More about this is rows 15 and beyond if anyone is interested in more help. At this point a marker after the first K2 and before the last K2 might be helpful in keeping the border separate. 
5. Rows 15-20 are the pattern repeat. There are six rows and six stitches in the pattern repeat.
6. If anyone desires it, I can provide a pictures of the first few rows which are an overview and a detail.

If anyone actually wants further help on this shawl. I will be happy to provide information on 
how the pattern reads relative to parentheses and repeats
how to place markers for the best advantage
how a spreadsheet might aid your knitting
how you might make the instructions for the pattern repeat a bit more friendly

Ready and willing to help anyone that would like to make this shawl.
I Skype so you could actually show me the problem before ripping out.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Both are beautiful. You give thoses of us who fear knitting lace hope.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Longtimer said:


> I
> 
> If anyone actually wants further help on this shawl. I will be happy to provide information on
> how the pattern reads relative to parentheses and repeats
> ...


This is really sweet of you! My next "new" effort is teaching myself how to knit Fair Isle. I have no excuses now except I have one project on the needles. Not good enough I know! I bought a book at 40% and have the yarn I want to use. Now just to finish the scarf or almost so I have something to fall back to when I get frustrated!


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> This is really sweet of you! My next "new" effort is teaching myself how to knit Fair Isle. I have no excuses now except I have one project on the needles. Not good enough I know! I bought a book at 40% and have the yarn I want to use. Now just to finish the scarf or almost so I have something to fall back to when I get frustrated!


Good for you, sounds like a plan. What book did you buy?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Longtimer said:


> Good for you, sounds like a plan. What book did you buy?


I bought "Nordic Knitting Traditions" with 25 different patterns for Scandinavian, Icelandic and Fair Isle accessories. It was published in 2012 by Susan Anderson-Freed.


----------



## elouise (Jul 13, 2013)

Don't give up! Walking away from a project for a while is good. Then when you are in a quieter moment you can try to work on it again. I am just learning to knit and find this is the best way. I have had to restart multiple times and pull out all the stitching because of a hole usually but I let it alone for a time if I begin to feel frustrated. I am impressed that you can knit socks! I am no where near that place!


----------



## DottieC1945 (Apr 7, 2013)

I have several projects going at one time for that very reason. Need to put it away and, all of a sudden, go,back to it and it happens. Beats ripping it out .


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> I bought "Nordic Knitting Traditions" with 25 different patterns for Scandinavian, Icelandic and Fair Isle accessories. It was published in 2012 by Susan Anderson-Freed.


Great author. Touching story. Good luck on your new venture


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Longtimer said:


> Great author. Touching story. Good luck on your new venture


Thank you!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Bitsee said:


> That is a very good idea. I don't like having to draw another thread/yarn through my sts. This method I can just change the needles. Wow, some people are so smart
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Great idea!! I have given up on using lifelines because they are such a pain to put in. I use tons of stitch markers instead.

Something that helped me when I kept making mistakes is to have someone else read the pattern to me as I knit.

Have you tried lacy socks?


----------

